# 440X2 tires?



## jstudrawa

I ordered the 0.434" Super Tires for the SG+ with Delrin hubs and even used them on the Tyco 440X2's I have.

I'm noticing that on the MaxTrax I have, they might be a bit to low. Is there a standard size when it comes to 40X2's and MaxTrax's rails?

Any info is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## SwamperGene

For an X2 on Max I usually run a .438-.442 A compound on stock Tyco rims, depending on the particular car and track.


----------



## SuperFist

I could never get my pan chassis 440X2s to run with red A compound SuperTires on stock .255 rims at .440 without dragging on a MaxTrax.
The stock tires on stock rims are .470
I started using Quicker .275 rims with red SuperTires at .452 and sometimes lower.
The lowest I've ever been able to get them is .440 that brings the traction magnets right to the rails but the bulkheads will drag until they get that so called natural wear in them.










My G3 is at .428 with white A compound SuperTires on .250 rims on a MaxTrax.

Let us know what you end up using.
__________________


----------



## tjettim

On Maxx tracks I always run the B compound.


----------



## jstudrawa

tjettim said:


> On Maxx tracks I always run the B compound.


Besides the obvious hard and soft compounds, can you explain a bit more? Do they stick worse? Slide more? Why you prefer them?

Thanks!


----------



## ben naelitz

you can always use scotch tape, and enlarge the rim by wrapping it around a couple of times.... that will enlarge your overall tire size so you can decide a ballpark size that will work for that perticular track... if you are still too low, repeat with more tape...... if you are running the stock traction magnets, the A compoud should work fine..... i also notice on your first post, you said the tires were .434 for the super g rims.... you may want to check the rim size compared to the tyco, as i believe the tyco rims are smaller than the super g rims which would make the tires smaller than .434.........just some more food for thought


----------



## tjettim

The B compound frees the car up,has less grip,more speed.
Engine heat is less also.When a track gets you too loose,then
put on the As.


----------



## jstudrawa

ben naelitz said:


> you can always use scotch tape, and enlarge the rim by wrapping it around a couple of times.... that will enlarge your overall tire size so you can decide a ballpark size that will work for that perticular track... if you are still too low, repeat with more tape...... if you are running the stock traction magnets, the A compoud should work fine..... i also notice on your first post, you said the tires were .434 for the super g rims.... you may want to check the rim size compared to the tyco, as i believe the tyco rims are smaller than the super g rims which would make the tires smaller than .434.........just some more food for thought


I've got the .250 Delrin hubs, which are the same as the Tyco hubs if I am not mistaken?

I did purchase the 0.434" OD tires that are actually for the Tyco hubs, from Frank The Racer.

From his site:

*"TYCO 440-X2t
Tyco 440 & 440X2 Super Tires Are .280" Wide With A Relaxed I.D. Of .2118" The Sizes Shown Are Based On The Tire Mounted On The Factory Tyco Rim With An O.D. Of .252" Below Are Listed The 8 Different Sizes Available. All Tires Are Available In Black. Colored Tires Are Offered & Listed Next To The Coresponding Tire Size."*


----------



## Hornet

Ya might want to take Tim's advice with a grain of salt on his tire compound selection,i run nothing but level 25 R/O's and have never been able to make the hard compound tires work as good as the soft compound tires.
FYI:the more you stretch a slip-on the firmer it gets,so a soft compound tire mounted on a 250 rim is quite a bit softer then the same tire is ,if it's mounted on a 300 dia rim.
My best success has been using the soft compound slip-ons mounted on a 290 or bigger hub.
BTW:BSRT's new rubber tires that mount on a slip-on hub,are an exceptional buy,they act almost like a silly-foam but are giving better wear then a silly-foam does:woohoo:


----------



## SwamperGene

I agree with Hornet and stand firm on my A compound choice on a Max, Sintra is a pretty slick surface. In my own experience I've only had luck with the B compound on formica tracks, although I do use them once in a while on JL/AW Tuffies to control the wheelies.


----------



## SuperFist

It also matters if you're using a Tyco 440X2 pan chassis or narrow chassis.
The bulkheads and magnets hang down lower in the pan chassis in relationship to the rear axle.

And you can go smaller on the fronts on a narrow chassis than on a pan chassis.
__________________


----------



## SuperFist

ben naelitz said:


> ... i also notice on your first post, you said the tires were .434 for the super g rims.... you may want to check the rim size compared to the tyco, as i believe the tyco rims are smaller than the super g rims which would make the tires smaller than .434.........just some more food for thought


There is no slip on tires for Super G+ rims except for the stock ones,
because they're the center flange rims.
__________________


----------



## jstudrawa

Hornet said:


> Ya might want to take Tim's advice with a grain of salt on his tire compound selection,i run nothing but level 25 R/O's and have never been able to make the hard compound tires work as good as the soft compound tires.
> FYI:the more you stretch a slip-on the firmer it gets,so a soft compound tire mounted on a 250 rim is quite a bit softer then the same tire is ,if it's mounted on a 300 dia rim.
> My best success has been using the soft compound slip-ons mounted on a 290 or bigger hub.
> BTW:BSRT's new rubber tires that mount on a slip-on hub,are an exceptional buy,they act almost like a silly-foam but are giving better wear then a silly-foam does:woohoo:


What tire exactly from BSRT? Their Super Tire, or is it a new one? Got a link?


----------



## Montoya1

Hornet said:


> BTW:BSRT's new rubber tires that mount on a slip-on hub,are an exceptional buy,they act almost like a silly-foam but are giving better wear then a silly-foam does:woohoo:


removed as js..wa beat me to it


----------



## Hornet

Your best bet is to contact Scale Auto/BSRT,i don't think they're listed on Gary's site yet.
They come in 2 compounds just like a SuperTire,soft and firm.
We've only just started playing with them,but right out of the box,they are almost matching our sillyfoam numbers.
If you're gonna play with tires especially slip-on style tires,your best investment will be a Huddy HO tire truer,i trued tires for years by hand,and have come to the conculision i should'a had a tire truer years ago,they save a pile of head-aches and labour:wave:


----------



## jstudrawa

You mean this $645 unit to true $1.30 tires?

http://www.the-border.com/product.php?productid=18684&cat=354&page=1

I assume those are the same type of tires that Wizzard is alluding to as well? 

I'll see what shakes out from those 2, but went with Frank the Racer's .438 and .442 tires. 

I'll let you know how they work when I get em.


----------



## Montoya1

The WHP ''Thanes'' are coated and not slip on. Jel Claws are slip on and made of Urethane.


----------



## Montoya1

Hornet said:


> Your best bet is to contact Scale Auto/BSRT,i don't think they're listed on Gary's site yet.
> They come in 2 compounds just like a SuperTire,soft and firm.
> We've only just started playing with them,but right out of the box,they are almost matching our sillyfoam numbers.


No part number on the box?


----------



## jstudrawa

Montoya1 said:


> The WHP ''Thanes'' are coated and not slip on. Jel Claws are slip on and made of Urethane.


Slot Car Tires Made Exclusively With Jel Racing Compound Fits 1/64 HO Scale brand name Jel Claws

Price: $7.95

Slot Car Tires Made Exclusively With Jel Racing Compound Fits 1/64 HO Scale: Johnny Lightning Thunderjet 500 & Aurora Tuff Ones Small Rear Slicks.
Better than silicone or rubber on plastic or wood tracks.
The racing tires that act like magnets. 

It says ID of 0.187 and OD of 0.385. Will they work on Tyco rims? If so, what OD do they end up as?

5 pair for $8 for the best tires in the world, seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Hornet

Planet of Speed has the part numbers listed Deane.
They might be close to what Lincoln's (wizzard)got,don't know,as i hardly deal with him anymore
Tires: HT958
Hubs/Rims: HT275

Get the manual version of the Huddy,it's only about 200 bucks.Unless you plan on trueing tires for a living,i wouldn't get the expensive automatic version.


----------



## Montoya1

jstudrawa said:


> 5 pair for $8 for the best tires in the world, seems like a pretty good deal.


Check the other treads, seems these are dustmagnets! I have yet to find a size I can use as I usually run very low, but they have a new size on the ebay site not yet listed on the website, maybe I will give them a go Sunday.

Rick, Thank You for the part # sir.


----------



## Hornet

No problem Deane

Here's the tire truer you'd want JS,it's available through Lucky Bob's

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/hudytiretruer1.jpg


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*The best 440x2 tires.*

I was just thinking. I saw this post last week and was eager for this weeks race. We raced last night on Dan's Max Trac and I managed to run a big experiment without sacrificing drivability. We ran stock 440x2s with stock tires! I thought the surface would be too slick to run stock, but man, what a race. While I was corner marshalling, I watched a couple of guys racing hard. One had creeped up on the other guy, but that guy didn't want to be passed, even though he knew the other guy had a better car. I tell you, this guy was in a broad slide all the way around the big sweeper going onto the main straight _FOR FOUR STRAIGHT LAPS _trying to keep that other guy behind him. You could here the tires spinning on the surface as he went by. The cars had pretty good grip. I know there's guys out there pulling the magnets in G+ cars and running Gjets, and others like the Tjets with no traction mags because of more realistic racing. It seems that the stock tire height, with the magnets off the rails, the artificial downforce in the Tyco 440x2 pan chassis is just right, creating a faster realistic racing. It's almost as if there was tons of money poured into engineering or something.

Just an educated observation.

Check out the slide show from last nights race at
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rich:hat:


----------

